# recoil spring question



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

I am planning on replacing my stock recoil spring.When I looked at Wolf spring they have 3 to choose from.The stock is 14.5 and the others are 16 and 18lbs.What is the advantage of a stronger spring?Or disadvantage.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

What is the firearm????????????????????????


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh my bad Im blaming senility.I have a cz-82 in 9x18


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

If I am not mistaken, a stronger recoil spring will let you shoot heavier loads, and even with regular loads, keeps your slide from hitting so hard at the back end. In my Beretta 96's, I had standard 13# springs, and changed them to 15#....I could actually feel that the recoil was a bit less, using the same ammo. I am sure, that someone with more knowledge will chime in.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You will have a slower rearward travel, but a faster forward travel. Your cycle time changes little. Faster means that your mags should be in good shape, otherwise you may have cycling problems.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

So far no mag problems as I use factory mags.Im thinking buying a stock 14.5 lb and a 16lb.Swapping it only takes a few seconds.It is a used surplus pistol so no telling how many rounds have been through it.I have about a 1000 or more and found now it occasionally will not fully go into battery.It only started after I bought new mags.Im thinking maybe the mag spring is so strong that a weakened recoil spring is making it hard to strip the round.My thumb ached so bad after loading the 12 round mags at the range.I love this pistol but I cannot tolerate any failures.I am thinking that the recoil springis the culprit as I do not know its history and spring failure is from flexing.I only hope I am correct as it is a cheap and easy fix.Thanks berattabone for the info


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

You haven't invested in a Maglula magazine loader? My Beretta mag springs are SO stiff, that there is no way I could continually load them without one.


----------



## skullfr (Jun 19, 2012)

.My thumb was hurting so bad the last range visit I broke down and bought it.Is it the maglula-uplula?The greatest invention since sliced bread.The package said 9mm-45acp but the thing works beautifully on the 9x18.And covers everything.


----------

